# Rename disk, diskutil?



## didde (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi..

Ok, I just put in a new 120Gb disk in my Xserve today. Problem is, I have to rename the disk to make the backup work properly and I only have shell access.

Figured one has to use diskutil / disktool, but I just cannot seem to get it to rename.

I tried:

% diskutil renam /Volumes/myHd /Volumes/myNewHd

.. to no avail. Anyone out there who have done this before?

Also, how do I rename a disk mounted in /? Like my primary disk..

Thanks!

//Didde.


----------



## gatorparrots (Dec 11, 2002)

This is the correct syntax for the disk rename command:
diskutil rename /Volumes/oldname newname

To rename the system volume, simple use */* for the original name:
diskutil rename / newname


----------

